# We are open Labour Day from 11am till 6pm One day CLEANER SHRIMPS $10, BLOOD $15



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We will be open Labour Day from 11 am till 6 pm

ONE DAY SALE ON SHRIMPS September 1

CLEANER SHRIMPS $10 each any size small, medium, large, xlarge

BLOOD SHRIMPS $15 each any size small, medium, large, xlarge

Many more in store specials


----------

